# Don't Hang Flat-Panel TV on the Wall



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

This may be a tad OT, but what the hey! I'll do ANYTHING to save you peeps from
hanging that new LCD or Plasma TV on an U-G-G-L-Y bare wall.

I ran across these spiffy designer entertainment units that will help you avoid making
the ultimate decorating faux pax - hanging your flat-panel TV on a bare wall - like that 
picture you have of ugly, cigar-smoking dogs playing poker.

These may not be for everyone but I like them, so that should be good enough for you.
Besides, it will definitely pass the WAF and you might even get extra points for being
so sensitive and understanding of her innate need to maintain the perfect home.

http://www.target.com/gp/detail.htm...-3090518?ie=UTF8&frombrowse=1&asin=B000MRXT4K

http://www.target.com/gp/detail.htm...-3090518?ie=UTF8&frombrowse=1&asin=B000EBZALO

http://www.target.com/gp/detail.htm...-3090518?ie=UTF8&frombrowse=1&asin=B000MS0LAE

Just think of this as my little contribution for the advancement of setient beings!


----------



## DaveTheWave (Mar 27, 2007)

That looks nice, but I'm hanging mine anyway...

I do not have enough width for one of those units.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Here's a slightly more "upscale" model from BDI ...












http://www.bdiusa.com/avfurniture/alcove.shtml


----------



## keep amonte (Oct 2, 2002)

Oh wait, you want me to spend hundreds of dollars more to hang my plasma another a separately purchased wall-unit?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

keep amonte said:


> Oh wait, you want me to spend hundreds of dollars more to hang my plasma (on) another a separately purchased wall-unit?


Yes, and you'll be so glad you did when _Architectural Digest _calls to schedule a
photo shoot. Besides, these esthetically-pleasing units have places for your stuff.

Speaking of which, I hope you understand the difference between _stuff_ and _junk_. :sure:


----------



## Larry G (Apr 13, 2006)

Too late. Mine's already on the wall. I don't have that kind of room anyway.


----------



## DaveTheWave (Mar 27, 2007)

I couldn't talk my wife in to a unit like those... Instead she hit me with a bill for a $750 credenza to place under the TV... I'll post a picture when it arrives...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

DaveTheWave said:


> I couldn't talk my wife in to a unit like those... Instead she hit me with a bill for a $750 credenza to place under the TV... I'll post a picture when it arrives...


Way to stand up for manhood, Dave Should we start calling you _DaveTheWimp?_ :lol:

Seriously, I'm looking forward to seeing what the little woman picked out for you.

At least you didn't hang it on the wall. :sure:


----------



## jimbojive (Mar 12, 2007)

nick,
you got to be kidding
hang my 2600$ plasma on a 200.00$ POS press wood partical board Entertainment Center.
come on now. Partical board furniture........... I don't think so........


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I agree -- buy a $2,000 POS upon which to hang your excellent 50" plasma 
-- if it will make you feel better.

This isn't one-size fits all idea, but if the shoe fits...


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

I hung on my ugly wall a big fat tv it hides my ugly wall---I believe in sweeping all problems under the carpet----no back to hiding the ugly wall with the big fat tv--strange hugh???


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

jimbojive said:


> nick,
> you got to be kidding
> hang my 2600$ plasma on a 200.00$ POS press wood partical board Entertainment Center.
> come on now. Partical board furniture........... I don't think so........


Did you miss the picture and link for the BDI furniture? 

This furniture costs a little more than $200 ...


----------



## keep amonte (Oct 2, 2002)

This is what I have done:


----------



## jimbojive (Mar 12, 2007)

I saw it.
:nono:



drew2k said:


> Did you miss the picture and link for the BDI furniture?
> 
> This furniture costs a little more than $200 ...


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Nick said:


> Yes, and you'll be so glad you did when _Architectural Digest _calls to schedule a
> photo shoot. Besides, these esthetically-pleasing units have places for your stuff.
> 
> Speaking of which, I hope you understand the difference between _stuff_ and _junk_. :sure:


I do, and IMHO those Target units are junk.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

There's another alternative to the furniture with "walls" for hanging your plasma or LCD TV: furniture with "poles".

A couple of months ago I bought the following BDI cabinet from Best Buy's Magnolia Home Theater, and it has an option to put poles in it.

Without poles:









And with poles:


















I'm very close to ordering the poles, because I really like how it looks. The "furniture wall" doesn't overwhelm, and you still get a raised TV with hidden wires.


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

I like mine on the wall ,takes up less space small foot print(had a custom oak stand made by some amish in Ohio).


----------



## GCanada (Apr 3, 2007)

I've seen the ones at target and wal-mart. They look like junk and i would be scared literally to let a tv hang on one of those.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

mridan said:


> I like mine on the wall ,takes up less space small foot print(had a custom oak stand made by some amish in Ohio).


Do the Amish furniture makers have a web site?


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

Nick said:


> Do the Amish furniture makers have a web site?


No I purchased it at a local oak furniture store which gets it's furniture from a few different Amish furniture makers in Ohio.I gave them a drawing with some measurements,and they custom made it for me.All of our other furniture is oak,so I wanted it to match.We also wanted it to be small so it wouldn't take up alot of floor space.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Nick said:


> Do the Amish furniture makers have a web site?


I think they'd have to turn in their Amish Membership Cards if they did.


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> I think they'd have to turn in their Amish Membership Cards if they did.


When the furniture store had to get a hold of the Amish ,they would fax somebody in town and they would deliver message to Amish.The store(Amish Oak),drives out to Ohio once a month to pick up furniture.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

www.amish-oak.com

They also have a line of "home theater" furniture -- mostly for CRT
displays. Looks like the Amish really are stuck in the 20th century.

:sure:


----------



## DaveTheWave (Mar 27, 2007)

Nick said:


> Way to stand up for manhood, Dave Should we start calling you _DaveTheWimp?_ :lol:
> 
> Seriously, I'm looking forward to seeing what the little woman picked out for you.
> 
> At least you didn't hang it on the wall. :sure:


Ouch


----------



## allargon (May 3, 2007)

Nick said:


> This may be a tad OT, but what the hey! I'll do ANYTHING to save you peeps from
> hanging that new LCD or Plasma TV on an U-G-G-L-Y bare wall.
> 
> I ran across these spiffy designer entertainment units that will help you avoid making
> ...


Gawd, you sound like a renter! No holes in the wall? Just kidding...

What's up with the particleboard and MDF? Kick it up a notch.

www dot dwr dot com/productdetail.cfm?id=9441

www dot crateandbarrel dot com/family.aspx?c=1151&f=22294

Do you just want to hide the thing in furniture all together? :nono:

www dot hgtv dot com /hgtv/dc_furniture_other/article/0,,HGTV_3445_3332393,00.html

www dot cabinet-tronix dot com/home.html

I hope you're not going to suggest we go old school and put our flat screens into a wall unit or an armoire? :nono2:

(I'm not posting any links to those. I'm not trying to hurt anyone's eyes!)

Lastly... for those of you who prefer something really, really frilly!

www dot brocadehome dot com/bh/catalog/product/product_detail.jsp?productId=bh_prod103292&link=leftnav&navAction=jump&navCount=1&categoryId=bh_cat1036


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

allargon said:


> Gawd, you sound like a renter! No holes in the wall? Just kidding...


 I am! :lol:


> What's up with the particleboard and MDF? Kick it up a notch.
> 
> www.dwr.com/productdetail.cfm?id=9441
> 
> ...


Good post! Welcome. :wave:


----------



## DaveTheWave (Mar 27, 2007)

:raspberry I just mounted mine last night :raspberry


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

This looks good, but I gotta tell you, when I got my rear projection, one if the deciding factors was looks in the living room. Sure, a flat panel looks good hanging on the wall, but then you have the HDMI or DVI and audio cable to the receiver/DVR, the coax to the backup TiVO, the cables from the Dreamcast, Saturn, and Genesis, the cables from the VCR, the DVD, etc. Next thing, you have a sleek flat panel with a spider web of black cables protruding in all directions!


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

no, no...you need this!
http://www.soundations.com/images/ritz1_series.jpg
Costs waaay more than your TV!:hurah:


----------



## Virginian (Jun 14, 2006)

islesfan said:


> This looks good, but I gotta tell you, when I got my rear projection, one if the deciding factors was looks in the living room. Sure, a flat panel looks good hanging on the wall, but then you have the HDMI or DVI and audio cable to the receiver/DVR, the coax to the backup TiVO, the cables from the Dreamcast, Saturn, and Genesis, the cables from the VCR, the DVD, etc. Next thing, you have a sleek flat panel with a spider web of black cables protruding in all directions!


Exactly! I can only second it. And you never know how many boxes (and cables!) you will add in the future.

Scary, isn't it? My starter kit consists of 42' HDTV, D-Link Media player, satellite receiver, Phillips 5960 DVD player, Denon S-101 Home Theater System and HTPC based on Shuttle XPS. Now, add DVR, Blu-ray and HDMI switch (in close future) and you've got my problem.


----------



## arlinv (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm kinda partial to this installation:


----------



## Virginian (Jun 14, 2006)

arlinv said:


> I'm kinda partial to this installation:


Great, you won the prize!


----------



## DaveTheWave (Mar 27, 2007)

islesfan said:


> This looks good, but I gotta tell you, when I got my rear projection, one if the deciding factors was looks in the living room. Sure, a flat panel looks good hanging on the wall, but then you have the HDMI or DVI and audio cable to the receiver/DVR, the coax to the backup TiVO, the cables from the Dreamcast, Saturn, and Genesis, the cables from the VCR, the DVD, etc. Next thing, you have a sleek flat panel with a spider web of black cables protruding in all directions!





Virginian said:


> Exactly! I can only second it. And you never know how many boxes (and cables!) you will add in the future.
> 
> Scary, isn't it? My starter kit consists of 42' HDTV, D-Link Media player, satellite receiver, Phillips 5960 DVD player, Denon S-101 Home Theater System and HTPC based on Shuttle XPS. Now, add DVR, Blu-ray and HDMI switch (in close future) and you've got my problem.


No wire mess for me... I'll post a pic later...


----------



## diospyros (Nov 14, 2005)

Ironic ain't it? Consider all the resources that went into creating flat panel TVs, and now all the resources available to adapt those flat panels into consoles.


----------



## earthymoon (Nov 21, 2006)

mridan said:


> No I purchased it at a local oak furniture store which gets it's furniture from a few different Amish furniture makers in Ohio.I gave them a drawing with some measurements,and they custom made it for me.All of our other furniture is oak,so I wanted it to match.We also wanted it to be small so it wouldn't take up alot of floor space.


Nice. I use to live in IL and we use to go to Authur all the time. I miss Amish goods. :-(


----------

